# Vikes QB



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Christian Ponder,,,,,never seen this one coming,,,,maybe he's the next Tom Brady,,, :beer: ,,,


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Yep, like Brady alright.............Brady Quinn.

My God! The Vikes are a stupid organization.........12th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: The kid would have been around in the 3rd or 4th rounds, some say possibly the 5th.

He is injury prone with a subpar arm. Even most Queenie fans know this was a bad decision. What's even funnier, the "experts" when asked on who made the worst pick, ALL say the Los Angeles, errrrrr, Minnesota Vikings.

Dalton would have been a better QB pick, but Nick Fairley is who they should have selected. Instead, he is going to be playing AGAINST the Vikes, and giving Ponder a BEATDOWN, twice a year along with his new BFF Ndomunkung Suh. :bop: :bop: :bop:

You can thank your "hero" Favre for this QB mess. :lol: :lol: :lol:

But hey, at least they got the pick in on time. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nothing like thinking you have a greater FB mind than people that have watched 100's of hours of game films and actual workouts. :eyeroll:.No one can grade at QB for 3-4 years down the road.Including the no-it-alls on TV.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

KEN W said:


> Nothing like thinking you have a greater FB mind than people that have watched 100's of hours of game films and actual workouts. :eyeroll:.No one can grade at QB for 3-4 years down the road.Including the no-it-alls on TV.


That would be KNOW-IT-ALLS, not no-it-alls. You were a teacher, right? oke:

Ken, your are right about not knowing what a player will be like in his prime. However, Christian Ponder (who I hope stays healthy and seems like a very good kid) was a STRETCH for the 12th pick. Their second pick on a TE????????????????? That was a luxury pick when they should still be drafting for need. The third pick was a good choice, though I can't remember the kids name, a DLineman from Iowa. He might be good as long as he stays out of trouble.

Of all the QBs in this year's draft, I think Locker will be the best. I laughed my [email protected]@ of when Tennessee took him right out from the Viking's nose. When they did that, the Vikings should have picked Nick Fairley. Instead, they let him fall right into the Lion's lap. Now the Vikes are going to have to face Suh and Fairley for the next several years. Now the Vikings are going to be feeding a Christian to Lions twice a year.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Fairly has some baggage, including being an idiot on the field. A lot of NCAA analysts felt he should have been suspended for the last couple games of the year for just plain old goon cheap shots against Georgia, he has a history of that. He is a punk. Goodell will not tolerate his crap, neither will any NFL organization. He is going to get a huge wake up call when he stands in front of an NFL tackle, having Suh there will help though, either way he is nowhere near the level of athlete or player Suh is.

One thing about Ponder to keep in mind is he got his bachelors in 2 1/2 years, graduated in 4 with a Masters, and I guess is halfway to another Masters degree. He will learn the offense fast, something 2 of the last 3 Vikes qb's had no clue about.

Forget Locker, the Vikes piddled on their own shoes when they let Colt McCoy get by how many times last year, I am still bitter about that.

This is all assuming they are actually going to play.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If the guy you like is there and you are afraid he won't be down the line further.....you take him.Every pick could be a reach for some team.No one knows if the Vikes were interested in either Locker or Gabbert.ONly the select few in the organization know that.

QB is the toughest position to grade out before the draft.Yet it is the most important position on the team.Many of the top QB picks in the draft are busts.If you guess right,you can be set at that position for 10 years.

Notice how most of the teams in the top half of the draft needed QB's.

Ponder was able to get his degree early partly because he took college classe while still in HS.You can do that at a lot of colleges.I know that when living in Bottineau,many HS seniors were taking classes at the college there.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

TK33 said:


> Fairly has some baggage, including being an idiot on the field. A lot of NCAA analysts felt he should have been suspended for the last couple games of the year for just plain old goon cheap shots against Georgia, he has a history of that. He is a punk. Goodell will not tolerate his crap, neither will any NFL organization. He is going to get a huge wake up call when he stands in front of an NFL tackle, having Suh there will help though, either way he is nowhere near the level of athlete or player Suh is.
> 
> One thing about Ponder to keep in mind is he got his bachelors in 2 1/2 years, graduated in 4 with a Masters, and I guess is halfway to another Masters degree. He will learn the offense fast, something 2 of the last 3 Vikes qb's had no clue about.
> 
> ...


Like I said, you can blame your "hero" Favre for that.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

KEN W said:


> If the guy you like is there and you are afraid he won't be down the line further.....you take him.Every pick could be a reach for some team.No one knows if the Vikes were interested in either Locker or Gabbert.ONly the select few in the organization know that.
> 
> QB is the toughest position to grade out before the draft.Yet it is the most important position on the team.Many of the top QB picks in the draft are busts.If you guess right,you can be set at that position for 10 years.
> 
> ...


Like I said, Ken, I hope it works out for the kid, I just think it was a stretch. I would have selected Dalton. I don't think that would have been a stretch. Ryan Mallet.....tons of talent, but a a lot of baggage. New England may be one of only a few places he might succeed. Had the Vikes drafted him.......TROUBLE. Good move by the Vikes to not get suckered by his talent. Another QB that intrigued me was Ricky Stanzi from Iowa. Given time and COACHING, I think someday could be a starter. Best thing for Ponder would be for the Vikes to get McNabb, Bulger, Kolb, or Palmer. I honestly think they will get one of them (I would try first for Palmer). That's the only chance you purple freaks have this year.

The NFC North has really become a talented division with the improvement of Detroit, although, I'm not sold on Chicago. Like you, I do get sick of the Rodgers lovefest and the annointment of Super Bowl Champs again for next year. I might even have to cheer for the Vikes when they play GB (I can't believe I just said that).


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah as much as I hate to admit it.....if there is no summer practices,with a new coaching staff and new QB....I'm guessing....

Pukers
Lions
Bears
Vikings

Lions are finally making improvement with bottom feeding and high draft picks the past 10 years.All 3 of the teams in that division have good QB's.......Could be both wild card teams could come from that division.

I'm looking for Atlanta to win it all next season.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Ken,

I've been picking Atlanta for the last two seasons. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

What's up with them trading the farm to draft Julio Jones? He occasionaly suffers from dropballitis. He's not the player to get them over the top.........they need to do something with their secondary.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What I love is how all the experts rate drafts right after they happen....this shows you how much they know.

In 2005 they said the vikes had a great draft and rated it an A-.... this is who they selected:
Troy Williamson, WR, South Carolina, (1st round, 7th overall) video [KFAN profile]
Erasmus James, DE, Wisconsin, (1st round, 18th overall) video [KFAN profile]
Marcus Johnson, OT/OG, Mississippi, (2nd round, 49th overall) video [KFAN profile]
Dustin Fox, DB, Ohio State, (3rd round, 80th overall) [KFAN profile]
Ciatrick Fason, RB, Florida, (4th round, 112th overall from Washington for 2005 4th & 5th round picks) video [KFAN profile]
C.J. Mosley, DT, Missouri, (6th round, 191st overall) video [KFAN profile]
Adrian Ward, CB, Texas-El Paso, (7th round, 219th overall from Oakland)

How many of them are still with the team or even playing football.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

2005....I believe the last Mike Tice draft.Now you know why he isn't a head coach anymore.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I think most would agree that it looked like an ugly draft for the Vike's. The Ponder draft looks like a real reach and picking a TE with the second pick didn't appear to fill a need. I do think that they got good value with some of their late round picks but only time will tell.

Plus now they have a real chance of getting Andrew Luck with the first overall pick next year.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Chuck Smith said:


> What I love is how all the experts rate drafts right after they happen....this shows you how much they know.
> 
> In 2005 they said the vikes had a great draft and rated it an A-.... this is who they selected:
> Troy Williamson, WR, South Carolina, (1st round, 7th overall) video [KFAN profile]
> ...


Boy, that was a BAD draft year, they sure talked up Troy (2x4's for hands) Williamson that year but he floped bigtime,,,,,


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

9manfan said:


> they sure talked up Troy (2x4's for hands) Williamson that year but he floped bigtime,,,,,


"Flop" happens as soon as you put a purple jersey on! :laugh: oke:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Longshot said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> > they sure talked up Troy (2x4's for hands) Williamson that year but he floped bigtime,,,,,
> ...


 eace: eace: eace:

:beer:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Personally I was initially upset with the pick-more so by the draft used than the person.Then I started looking into him and the stats.Not feeling as bad after that.Might well be an A Rodgers with brains although hopefully he won't have to sit on the sidelines as long to 'get it'.
Another really bright point is Trent Dilfer,aka Trent Dufus,has ragged on him so his odds of success have gone up tremendously.Dufus is a blooming idiot bobblehead/talking head.
Time will tell but I think we are going to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Longshot said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> > they sure talked up Troy (2x4's for hands) Williamson that year but he floped bigtime,,,,,
> ...


I don't think a jersey of any color would of helped that kid, blazing speed but hands of stone,,,
And didn't you know that putting on the Purple and Gold brought out the best in the players,,, oke: ,,,, :beer: ,,,,,


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Any of you packer fans want to talk about draft busts.... two words... TONY MANDARICH...... I am out. oke:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> Any of you packer fans want to talk about draft busts.... two words... TONY MANDARICH...... I am out. oke:


 uke:

Should have known that was coming!



9manfan said:


> And didn't you know that putting on the Purple and Gold brought out the best in the players,,, oke: ,,,, :beer: ,,,,,


Of course when you're surrounded by a team of purple jerseys any Packer would look great!


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Chuck Smith said:


> Any of you packer fans want to talk about draft busts.... two words... TONY MANDARICH...... I am out. oke:


Ya, that was one for the books!
Almost as stupid as the queens Hershal Walker trade :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: oke:

Minnesota Vikings received 
RB Herschel Walker 
Dallas's 3rd round pick - 1990 (54) (Mike Jones) 
San Diego's 5th round pick - 1990 (116) (Reggie Thornton) 
Dallas's 10th round pick - 1990 (249) (Pat Newman) 
Dallas's 3rd round pick - 1991 (68) (Jake Reed)

Dallas Cowboys received 
LB Jesse Solomon 
LB David Howard 
CB Issiac Holt 
RB Darrin Nelson (traded to San Diego after he refused to report to Dallas) 
DE Alex Stewart 
Minnesota's 1st round pick in 1990 (21) (traded this pick along with pick (81) for pick (17) from Pittsburgh to draft Emmitt Smith) 
Minnesota's 2nd round pick in 1990 (47) (Alexander Wright) 
Minnesota's 6th round pick in 1990 (158) (traded to New Orleans, who drafted James Williams) 
Minnesota's 1st round pick in 1991 (conditional) - (12) (Alvin Harper) 
Minnesota's 2nd round pick in 1991 (conditional) - (38) (Dixon Edwards) 
Minnesota's 2nd round pick in 1992 (conditional) - (37) (Darren Woodson) 
Minnesota's 3rd round pick in 1992 (conditional) - (71) (traded to New England, who drafted Kevin Turner) 
Minnesota's 1st round pick in 1993 (conditional) - (13) (traded to Philadelphia Eagles, and then to the Houston Oilers, who drafted Brad Hopkins)

Dallas ended up with a total of six of Minnesota's picks over the succeeding years, two 1st round and one 2nd round picks were used to draft Emmitt Smith and Darren Woodson, winning multiple Super Bowls and being voted on to go to the Pro Bowl numerous times also. Jimmy Johnson used the other draft picks to make trades with other teams around the NFL. One of the trades led to obtaining the first overall draft pick in 1991, which was used to draft Russell Maryland. In other words, the trade of Herschel Walker to the Vikings contributed largely to the Cowboys' success in the early 1990s. For this reason, ESPN.com lists it as the 8th most lopsided trade in sports history. Seventeen years later, the trade was still an easy target for satire: one ESPN columnist, assessing the impact of free agency on the NFL, noted that it had almost entirely replaced significant trades and by doing so "took away one of the greatest shortcuts to becoming a Super Bowl champion: fleecing the Vikings."

Bwaaaa Haaaaaaa haaaaaa

Priceless :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Ya, that was one for the books!
> Almost as stupid as the queens Hershal Walker trade :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: oke:
> 
> Minnesota Vikings received
> ...


Touche..... ;-)


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Maybe not quite as crazy.
http://www.rotoworld.com/player/nfl/6433/player?r=1

Time will tell.Definitely will be interesting.If there's football again.


----------

